# Crossover with New Horizons?



## Leen (Jan 25, 2022)

I used to play Pocket Camp religiously until New Horizons came out. Besides the small little DLC that was released for New Horizons, are there any other benefits to playing pocket camp that spills over to New Horizons? I wish they would unlock more of the furniture from Pocket Camp to New Horizons.


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 25, 2022)

Sadly nothing but the initial items


----------

